# my pic



## OTG85 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just wondering how i look these days?I recentlly took off 3 months for a rotator cuff injury,and only been back at it for 3 weeks.Shoulder still hurts I can't do any barbell presses or any fly type movements.I will not make any excuses and will find new ways to grow.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

change your fkg avi before I neg you!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 22, 2010)

what?


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 22, 2010)

wtf was wrong with my ava.?


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 22, 2010)

do I need to bulk more or keep cutting?


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> change your fkg avi before I neg you!


 
Dude you have no room to be talking shit.You look like shit(seen your pics).I couldnt look that bad if I went on a all fast-food diet and stopped lifting.Keep your mouth shut if u have nothen positive to say


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

i think they didn't want to see your man panties.


----------



## unclem (Jun 22, 2010)

just got to fill in what you had before your injury. i can tell you had a modest amount of growth but just fill back in your gtg. keep us posted of your progress. good work coming back from a tator injury there a bitch i hear.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> just got to fill in what you had before your injury. i can tell you had a modest amount of growth but just fill back in your gtg. keep us posted of your progress. good work coming back from a tator injury there a bitch i hear.


 
Thanks bro,it did suck seeing all my gains melt away but I didn't want to risk more damage so I got some coriozone shot's and let it heal properly.Atleast I can workout now will never be the same but I will manage,and I promise I can get bigger then some of these assholes on here with a bum shoulder.


----------



## unclem (Jun 22, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Thanks bro,it did suck seeing all my gains melt away but I didn't want to risk more damage so I got some coriozone shot's and let it heal properly.Atleast I can workout now will never be the same but I will manage,and I promise I can get bigger then some of these assholes on here with a bum shoulder.


 
train for yourself bro. watch that cortisone you can only get 3 shots a yr or it fucks with your cartilidge, if your doing them yourself, i dont know. just be easy on it. your progress will start to go up in a nmonth or so. it will all come back and more with that layoff. good luck and train on. i trained with a broken neck and a halo screwed to my head, looked stupid but fuck it i love bbing. i was off 2 weeks for the screws to catch lol.good luck my friend.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Dude you have no room to be talking shit.You look like shit(seen your pics).I couldnt look that bad if I went on a all fast-food diet and stopped lifting.Keep your mouth shut if u have nothen positive to say


 
comments from IM's latest shit-talking bitch-tittied faggot . . 

. . please, link to my pics so we can compare and contrast - just put some pants on, ok?


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> comments from IM's latest shit-talking bitch-tittied faggot . .
> 
> . . please, link to my pics so we can compare and contrast - just put some pants on, ok?


 
Really bitch tits ok you are like 20% bf no deffinition whats so ever I took off 3 months lol bro and still look better


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

post your pic on the thread so everyone can see u ugly troll lookin douche


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Really bitch tits ok you are like 20% bf no deffinition whats so ever I took off 3 months lol bro and still look better


 
do you now?

I would say more like 16% . .  post em up son (you can wear a bra if you're embarrassed  )


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

dude im still like 13-14% after 3 months no traing dumb ass post the one with ur kid in your arm u are fat u look like shit admit it


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

I was like 10% b/f do i need to post a pic b4 the injury (3months) to really make u look bad this pic from like 5 min ago but we can go there


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

13-14%BF with the physique of a 13yr old girl  . . nice work  Them good ol' boys down Louisiana way must love cornholing a little bitch like you 

 . . you need to check dates chief . . that 'fat' photo was some time ago on the dbol . .  the pic above was last week . . so which is more relevant?


----------



## FMJ (Jun 23, 2010)

I dunno bro. I'd think you'd see more ab at less than 15%. I'm 13% and I have 4 clear abs. I'm not saying you look bad, not at all.. but I'm unsure about that 13%. How are you measuring?

Oh and Capt, NICE lat spread.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> 13-14%BF with the physique of a 13yr old girl . . nice work  Them good ol' boys down Louisiana way must love cornholing a little bitch like you
> 
> . . you need to check dates chief . . that 'fat' photo was some time ago on the dbol . . the pic above was last week . . so which is more relevant?


 
A back shot wow!Show the front then,d-bol cycle lol I never even hit the juice yet


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I dunno bro. I'd think you'd see more ab at less than 15%. I'm 13% and I have 4 clear abs. I'm not saying you look bad, not at all.. but I'm unsure about that 13%. How are you measuring?
> 
> I havent messured in a while.I stopped lifting for 3 months due to a rotator cuff tear.I'm sure that I'am 14-15% by now.Before the injury I was 195 10% bf had a trainer due a fat caplier


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

This is fuckin stupid.Argueing with a 40 year old looser that I would break down blow,4 blow in real life.Get a life you juiced numerous amount's of times and have no real muscle to show 4 it.I'm over it your a fuckin looser! thecapt"n feel sorry for your kid's


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

Look, wipe those tears Buttercup . . . and please, if you're going to get into shit-slinging matches learn to spell for fuck's sake


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Look, wipe those tears Buttercup . . . and please, if you're going to get into shit-slinging matches learn to spell for fuck's sake


 
still never seen the front shot fatty


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

here it is


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

I want to look like you when I grow up,lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I want to look like you when I grow up,lol


 
More eating and less sucking dick, you may just get there


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> More eating and less sucking dick, you may just get there


 
ok u crossed eyed homo,nice shorts big guy lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> ok u crossed eyed homo,nice shorts big guy lol


 
Yeah, you're not the first fag to jerk off over theCapt . .


----------



## MyK (Jun 23, 2010)

rofl!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Yeah, you're not the first fag to jerk off over theCapt . .


 
dude you are one ugly ass looking dude.Can't imagine what the mother of your kid looks like  Your family must of played the people from the hills have eyes


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> dude you are one ugly ass looking dude.Can't imagine what the mother of your kid looks like


 
come on, that's just lame . . . pick up the pace son!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

lame lol the truth look at you


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

It's over fatty let it go i'm done.Keep running the d-bol only cycles working great 4 u


----------



## MyK (Jun 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> It's over fatty let it go i'm done.Keep running the d-bol only cycles working great 4 u


 
so... how did you hurt your rotator???


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> It's over fatty let it go i'm done.Keep running the d-bol only cycles working great 4 u


 
farewell to you, Anus Whisperer


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> so... how did you hurt your rotator???


 
Heavy barbell bench I guess.The pain was there for like a year and I kept on lifting till it finally tore.Got a soft tissue mri and it was clearly torn up.Gave me a cortizone shot said i will need surgery to make it 100% or alot of time to heal I don't have the fund's for surgery so basically quit lifting for 3 months and did alot of therapy.It's still not healed 100% but can't take not working out no more so I opt to continue training.


----------



## JCtex1977 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

minor set back's what is one suppose to do stop lifting because of a little injury


----------



## MyK (Jun 23, 2010)

holy shit!! you tore a rotator cuff from bench press!!! thats insane!

how much was you pressing? I bet alot!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> holy shit!! you tore a rotator cuff from bench press!!! thats insane!
> 
> how much was you pressing? I bet alot!


 
I got 335 twice b4 strongest I ever been,but like I said it hurt for so long that rep's with 225 were bothering it.Then one day I was doing military press with 135 and it just gave out.


----------



## MyK (Jun 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I got 335 twice b4 strongest I ever been,but like I said it hurt for so long that rep's with 225 were bothering it.Then one day I was doing military press with 135 and it just gave out.


 
wow you benched 335 x2!! you must've had huge pecs! no wonder they are so fatty and look like bananas now. all that muscle mustve melted into fat!

you need to start benchin again asap!! turn that fat into muscle!!!

werd!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> wow you benched 335 x2!! you must've had huge pecs! no wonder they are so fatty and look like bananas now. all that muscle mustve melted into fat!
> 
> you need to start benchin again asap!! turn that fat into muscle!!!
> 
> werd!


 
you stop working out for 3 months and see what happens.I'm about to get on the tren,winny,prop train that should help me out


----------



## MyK (Jun 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> you stop working out for 3 months and see what happens.I'm about to get on the tren,winny,prop train that should help me out


 
dude! I totally get you!! I could neva bench that much...

so whats your cycle look like? I'm just gonna copy urs...


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> dude! I totally get you!! I could neva bench that much...
> 
> so whats your cycle look like? I'm just gonna copy urs...


 
tren 75mg eod,winny pillz 50 mg ,prop 100mg eod


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 23, 2010)

If that shit don't get you big and lean nothen will


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> you stop working out for 3 months and see what happens.I'm about to get on the tren,winny,prop train that should help me out


 
JFC you must be one of the dummest MFers this board has seen for a while 'legendkiller' . . . stupid avoidable injury, very stupid first cycle proposal . . son, you have no fucking idea do you?


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 24, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> JFC you must be one of the dummest MFers this board has seen for a while 'legendkiller' . . . stupid avoidable injury, very stupid first cycle proposal . . son, you have no fucking idea do you?


 
I don't quit .Why is my first cycle bad?Each there own.Aren't you the dumbass who does b-bol only cycles?


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh snap-o-la! How did I miss all of this fun? 

Welcome to IM, legend killer! Glad to see you and TheCapt'n have bonded so well. Good work on that 10%BF...rrrRRRippped!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Oh snap-o-la! How did I miss all of this fun?
> 
> Welcome to IM, legend killer! Glad to see you and TheCapt'n have bonded so well. Good work on that 10%BF...rrrRRRippped!


 
was 10% a while back before the injury the pic is current.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 24, 2010)

All I was looking for was some advice,and seems like all I got was alot of shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I don't quit .Why is my first cycle bad?Each there own.Aren't you the dumbass who does b-bol only cycles?


 
who the hell does dbol-only cycles? JFC kid.

Tren is adv. players Gear . . you're too much of a crybaby to run with the Big Dogs son.

Read this for your 1st cycle info:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 24, 2010)

yea but if I did a few superdol cycles do I still only run a real cycle like that?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2010)

If you know you respond to SD, then just add test . . that would be a good beginners cycle . . or even the Stan/Prop would be ok . . adding in a 3rd, esp. tren is a bit risky, and prob unnecessary at this stage.

See when you ask nicely you get help numbnuts


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 24, 2010)

well I can be a bigger man and say thank you and (respect)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 24, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> yea but if I did a few superdol cycles do I still only run a real cycle like that?


I have been following this thread, but not posting. As a veteran IM'er this whole thing was pathetic, anyway....

This should probably be moved to the Anabolic Forum.... but I have run a couple of cycles and can offer my 2 cents.

Doing a tren/winny/test prop cycle for a beginner is ridiculous, way too much. If you did a few Superdrol cycles (I have no experience), then in my opinion, a 500-600 mg test/enanthate or cyp a week for 10 weeks, plus 15-20 mg of dianabol a day for 3-4 weeks, would kick ass. Be sure to use a AI, as dbol aromatizes heavily into estrogen.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2010)

You're welcome. Hang around kid, there's some good info on IM


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 24, 2010)

I just saw the proceeding posts.

Group hug!  NOT


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I have been following this thread, but not posting. As a veteran IM'er this whole thing was pathetic, anyway....
> 
> This should probably be moved to the Anabolic Forum.... but I have run a couple of cycles and can offer my 2 cents.
> 
> Doing a tren/winny/test prop cycle for a beginner is ridiculous, way too much. If you did a few Superdrol cycles (I have no experience), then in my opinion, a 500-600 mg test/enanthate or cyp a week for 10 weeks, plus 15-20 mg of dianabol a day for 3-4 weeks, would kick ass. Be sure to use a AI, as dbol aromatizes heavily into estrogen.


 
Sound's good!I think I'am done with the whole prohormone thing.It was a waste of money for gains not that great.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Sound's good!I think I'am done with the whole prohormone thing.It was a waste of money for gains not that great.


 
Superdrol is a steroid, not a prohormone but I would agree with what you're saying

 . .  and FYI JerseyDevil has been PMg me for junk pictures


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol


----------



## hardworker09 (Jul 20, 2010)

lol yeah ur maken fun of my post lol look at your pics atleast i have a six pack and im over 200 pounds lol if your not gunna help some one out theres no need to write anything lol but u need all the help u can get lol


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 20, 2010)

thread title should be "train wreck"


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 21, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> thread title should be "train wreck"


 
thats what your mom looks like after I leave your house every night.I hope you get injured and go to shit you fucktard


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 21, 2010)

hardworker09 said:


> lol yeah ur maken fun of my post lol look at your pics atleast i have a six pack and im over 200 pounds lol if your not gunna help some one out theres no need to write anything lol but u need all the help u can get lol


 
The pic was after my 3 month lay off due to rotator cuff injury, douche bag.Go jerk off to your p90x videos.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 21, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> thats what your mom looks like after I leave your house every night.I hope you get injured and go to shit you fucktard


Actually dude, my comment wasnt directed at you personally, more to the bickering in the thread in general. You really got me with the mom joke , whats next " im rubber you're glue" or " i know you are but what am i"? As for getting injured, ive been there done that,its just another hill to climb. But yeah Little-man syndrome is a bitch huh?


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 21, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> Actually dude, my comment wasnt directed at you personally, more to the bickering in the thread in general. You really got me with the mom joke , whats next " im rubber you're glue" or " i know you are but what am i"? As for getting injured, ive been there done that,its just another hill to climb. But yeah Little-man syndrome is a bitch huh?


 
Well you put it that way I appolgise. I'am just stressed out today.As far as little man syndrome I use to be pretty big before injury I will be back and bigger shortly pics soon.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 21, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Well you put it that way I appolgise. I'am just stressed out today.As far as little man syndrome I use to be pretty big before injury I will be back and bigger shortly pics soon.


 
No problem.like i said ive been there with the injury deal it sucks ass, but it is what it is.Ive lost alot of size myself, my avatar pic is a recent pic after 6 years of not stepping foot in a gym or training and being back at it for a little over a month with no gear.It dont take long just takes dedication,which im sure you'll be fine.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 21, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> No problem.like i said ive been there with the injury deal it sucks ass, but it is what it is.Ive lost alot of size myself, my avatar pic is a recent pic after 6 years of not stepping foot in a gym or training and being back at it for a little over a month with no gear.It dont take long just takes dedication,which im sure you'll be fine.


 
I been back at it for month 1/2 now seeing good results.Just got to work on getting strength back to move big weight around to force muscles into growth.


----------



## ROID (Aug 9, 2010)

wow....you bunch of douche bags

Real men show pictures of their forearms.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 16, 2010)

alright guy's I been back at it for a little under 2 months I am bulking my ass off trying to get big as possible b4 I hit my first cycle if I ever get my gear.Then Iam gonna cut,cut,cut do you see any changes since I posted my last pic?Remember I had a long lay off due to tore rotator cuff.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 16, 2010)

damm I want to be were I was last year.Since my last pic I put on about 15 pounds b/f is about 16.5 cant let it go any higher.I am getting beastly strong again but want to get lean as hell any suggestions?


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 16, 2010)

no 1


----------



## ZECH (Aug 16, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> damm I want to be were I was last year.Since my last pic I put on about 15 pounds b/f is about 16.5 cant let it go any higher.I am getting beastly strong again but want to get lean as hell any suggestions?



Honestly, getting lean is going to be 95% diet. If it was easy, everyone would be 5%bf. Concentrate on a good diet and things will happen. Takes most folks years to learn that


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 16, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Honestly, getting lean is going to be 95% diet. If it was easy, everyone would be 5%bf. Concentrate on a good diet and things will happen. Takes most folks years to learn that


 
do you think I have enough size that I should focus on cutting now?


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 16, 2010)

cut it up bro. 
imo...its a little easier to grow after dieting hard for a few months.
i'm just curious...are you planning on competing? i mean, nothing against you personally but why the physique obsession if your not planning on stepping onstage? why all the gear? i get wanting to look good, but what's up with the obsession on "being big enough"? do you play a sport?
again...not a personal attack. i'm just trying to understand your thought process here.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 16, 2010)

bigsalad22 said:


> cut it up bro.
> imo...its a little easier to grow after dieting hard for a few months.
> i'm just curious...are you planning on competing? i mean, nothing against you personally but why the physique obsession if your not planning on stepping onstage? why all the gear? i get wanting to look good, but what's up with the obsession on "being big enough"? do you play a sport?
> again...not a personal attack. i'm just trying to understand your thought process here.


 
Yea I do plan on competing next npc show in my area not untill next year tho but I will be there and be ready


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 16, 2010)

if your interested in my opinion (you might not be)...
save the gear. best thing to do is keep the amount of gear you use in the off season to a minimum. 
i promise you can get to where you need to be if you just stay in some test and growth. if the growth is too expensive for you (i only say that because you mentioned that you were a little light on cash for your surgerey) then just go with test and deca for a simply off season cycle. 
good luck bro.


----------



## Klutch (Aug 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Yeah, you're not the first fag to jerk off over theCapt . .


 I rub one out looking at the capt'ns pic at least once a week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2010)

Klutch said:


> I rub one out looking at the capt'ns pic at least once a week.


 
bless you my son


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 17, 2010)

bigsalad22 said:


> if your interested in my opinion (you might not be)...
> save the gear. best thing to do is keep the amount of gear you use in the off season to a minimum.
> i promise you can get to where you need to be if you just stay in some test and growth. if the growth is too expensive for you (i only say that because you mentioned that you were a little light on cash for your surgerey) then just go with test and deca for a simply off season cycle.
> good luck bro.


 
thanks bro,I am bout to run test,tbol  if the tbol ever get here


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 17, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> thanks bro,I am bout to run test,tbol if the tbol ever get here


 
good plan. 
i've always thought that using anything but the basics in the off season is just a waste. especially stuff like tren, winny, anavar, primo, or masteron. that stuff is all great, but i don't see think its necessary for off season.leave all that good stuff for pre contest. test stacked with something else basic is great for off season. 
let us know how it goes.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 17, 2010)

what i learned today from the captain...

1. dont post my pic 
2. captain is my friend. 
3. this thread is funny 
4. do i need more?

so yea . thanks gang learned alot today. 
well captain  and others ...pleasure to have joined IM forums.  and now to ur regular thread

also i do feel for u . i came back with two dislocation of shoulder injuries . so i know about taking days off . and rehab .  but been there OP . and good luck coming back cause gains come back 2 fold !


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 18, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> what i learned today from the captain...
> 
> 1. dont post my pic
> 2. captain is my friend.
> ...


----------



## ZECH (Aug 18, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> do you think I have enough size that I should focus on cutting now?



You have good size. But I will tell you what I've seen. When guys get cut up and get on stage against other guys, especially if they are bigger, you always have a complex about being small. You always want bigger. I've never seen anyone want to be smaller. But small and cut and in good proportions can win contests. It really depends on what you want and what your definintion of big is. Make sense?


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 18, 2010)

dg806 said:


> You have good size. But I will tell you what I've seen. When guys get cut up and get on stage against other guys, especially if they are bigger, you always have a complex about being small. You always want bigger. I've never seen anyone want to be smaller. But small and cut and in good proportions can win contests. It really depends on what you want and what your definintion of big is. Make sense?


 
Most deff. bro Well I am not letting my bf% go past 16%.I cant believe there is no more npc shows untill like march 2011 in my state, f#cking sucks.I will get my bf down to 14% and level off there so I can continue to make good gains untill 3 months prior to show then ball's to the wall from there.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 20, 2010)

How the hell did I miss this jewel of a thread?

I haven't laughed this hard in a while.  By the way Legend, the Cap is big and lean.  You are neither.  On the bright side you have nice tits.  I was on Bourbon street last month for a bachelor party, too bad you missed it.  With a rack like that you would have got some AP and bills for sure!

GYCH!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 23, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> How the hell did I miss this jewel of a thread?


 
Werd!!!  How did I miss this masterpiece as well??


----------



## chucky1 (Aug 23, 2010)

hes a snappy one


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 24, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> How the hell did I miss this jewel of a thread?
> 
> I haven't laughed this hard in a while. By the way Legend, the Cap is big and lean. You are neither. On the bright side you have nice tits. I was on Bourbon street last month for a bachelor party, too bad you missed it. With a rack like that you would have got some AP and bills for sure!
> 
> GYCH!


 

Hey J morrision I heard about that bachelor party you had at the gay club.All that sperm you took in that night you shouldnt ever have to worry about testosterone again


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 24, 2010)

some of you fags talk alot of shit you so big and bad post your pic up


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 24, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Hey J morrision I heard about that bachelor party you had at the gay club.All that sperm you took in that night you shouldnt ever have to worry about testosterone again




Yeah it was rough.  Bourbon was fun, and all the local dudes were in C cups and had bad teeth, so the pickings were good for the out of towners!


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 25, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Yeah it was rough. Bourbon was fun, and all the local dudes were in C cups and had bad teeth, so the pickings were good for the out of towners!


 
Bad teeth?And it was a low b cup,lol


----------



## sharoncrunch (Sep 3, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> dude im still like 13-14% after 3 months no traing dumb ass post the one with ur kid in your arm u are fat u look like shit admit it


 

omg, why do you even keep responding?!  Don't worry about their comments.  Fact is, you're doing something positive.  That injury sucks and floors you.  Tough to heal.  But you're not whining, you're doing something about it.  No harm, no foul, past is past, yada yada yada...

You're on the right track.  Everyone else's negativity:


----------



## sharoncrunch (Sep 3, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> 13-14%BF with the physique of a 13yr old girl . . nice work  Them good ol' boys down Louisiana way must love cornholing a little bitch like you
> 
> . . you need to check dates chief . . that 'fat' photo was some time ago on the dbol . . the pic above was last week . . so which is more relevant?


 

Haaa haaa, jesus!


----------

